# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  tư vấn cấu hình máy tính vẽ mẫu jdpaint

## vandiep1995

Chào tất cả các bác! Hiện tại em đang cần mua máy tính bàn để học vẽ mẫu jdpaint khắc gỗ, với khoảng dưới 10tr mong các bác tư vấn giúp em cấu hình hợp lý ạ!

----------


## solero

HP 8560W: i7 2620M/ram 4gb/hdd 320gb/vga Nvidia quadro 1000M giá 8,5tr.
 Thêm 4G RAM + 750K, đổi ổ 1G + 950K, chạy JDpaint 5.5 là mượt mà.

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## hoctap256

case đồng bộ HP or Dell  
core i đời 2 
Ram 3  8g
vga 1gb nvidia 
ổ 320gb  
>>> đi toi 8 củ chỗ này rồi có kèm theo phím chuột rồi thì phải 
 màn hình HP LP2475w đồ họa (hàng nhập Khẩu) <<<< màn chuyên đồ họa  dày cộp trâu bò
giá 2tr8

usb jdpaint 5.5 1048  > 650k 

giúp bạn tiêu tiền thật là dễ :v
p/s : nhớ cài win 64bit để sử dụng hết cấu hình nhé !

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## emptyhb

Em dùng con hp elitebook 8470p, ram 8G, SSD256G chạy windows 8 64bit. Chạy JD5.5 làm file nặng 1mx2m chả có vấn đề gì.

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## conga

> HP 8560W: i7 2620M/ram 4gb/hdd 320gb/vga Nvidia quadro 1000M giá 8,5tr.
>  Thêm 4G RAM + 750K, đổi ổ 1G + 950K, chạy JDpaint 5.5 là mượt mà.


Bác Kem ,  :Frown:  cho em xin 1/10 cấu hình con này đi, nhà em toàn Pen4, ram 512 huhu!

----------


## hoctap256

> Em dùng con hp elitebook 8470p, ram 8G, SSD256G chạy windows 8 64bit. Chạy JD5.5 làm file nặng 1mx2m chả có vấn đề gì.


giống em 8470P ram 8g thế khác mỗi cái SSD  :Big Grin: 

Cấu hình em đưa bên trên là cấu hình maximun cho jdpaint 
nâng quá cũng gần như thừa ít tác dụng keke

----------


## vandiep1995

Cảm ơn các bác nhiều nha.^^

----------


## vandiep1995

Tình hình em vừa ráp xong case, cấu hình  cpu i5 4460, ram 4gb, ssd, nguồn 350w, main msi,  cài win 7 64bit, em dùng jdpaint 5.21 thấy chưa ok lắm! Các bác chỉ giúp em xem nên lắp thêm con vga nào?(cho em xin tên nhá!) . Cứ tưởng vga tích hợp đủ dùng rồi, ai ngờ...... !

----------


## kametoco

bác mua usb Jdpaint 5.5 mà dùng là làm file ít bị thoát ra, cấu hình máy tính v là ok rồi bác

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## thehiena2

cấu hình máy em thế này  mà chạy jdpaint xuất dao 4 trục nó đơ lì ra đấy, xuất cái tượng bước 0.2 kích thước 100x50x50 mm nó chơi nguyên 1 ngày. Chắc máy tính đẻo rồi đây.

----------

